# Sorry, I have to ask...



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I know I am about to look like a *HUGE* idiot here, but since my search thru CS found nothing...I have to ask this question. A lot of my friends say that Cuban cigars have pot in them, and that is why they are illegal. I say that's not true...that a cigar is made of ONLY tobaco and natural gum to hold the tip closed no matter what country they are from, and they only are illegal because we do not support trade with Cuba. Am I right, or is there some truth to this myth (I remember telling people they had pot in them when I was a kid 'cuz that's what I was told.) I am 99.9% sure I am right, but I am also willing to admit that I am wrong.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

In Arkansas, everything but cigars have pot in them.









No. I am pretty shure they dont.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I know I am about to look like a *HUGE* idiot here, but since my search thru CS found nothing...I have to ask this question. A lot of my friends say that Cuban cigars have pot in them, and that is why they are illegal. I say that's not true...that a cigar is made of ONLY tobaco and natural gum to hold the tip closed no matter what country they are from, and they only are illegal because we do not support trade with Cuba. Am I right, or is there some truth to this myth (I remember telling people they had pot in them when I was a kid 'cuz that's what I was told.) I am 99.9% sure I am right, but I am also willing to admit that I am wrong.


AFIK it is just the trading with the enemy thingie. Cubans are sold all over the world legally and marijuana is illegal in most of them.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I know I am about to look like a *HUGE* idiot here, but since my search thru CS found nothing...I have to ask this question. A lot of my friends say that Cuban cigars have pot in them, and that is why they are illegal. I say that's not true...that a cigar is made of ONLY tobaco and natural gum to hold the tip closed no matter what country they are from, and they only are illegal because we do not support trade with Cuba. Am I right, or is there some truth to this myth (I remember telling people they had pot in them when I was a kid 'cuz that's what I was told.) I am 99.9% sure I am right, but I am also willing to admit that I am wrong.


My day has been going pretty crappy so far, however, you just made me smile. If they had pot in them, they would probably cost a little more than they do. And so far I have never had the munchies after smoking an ISOM, wait, sometimes I do crave pizza after a nice long smoke, so maybe they do have a little ganja in them.

Your friends are just pulling your leg, unfortunately no pot in ISOMs, they are illegal because of a trade embargo with cuba. Ever heard of the cuban missile crisis and communism?

But if for some reason I am wrong and they do contain some pot, you guys better get some boxes fast cause I am going to own the rest by tomorrow morning. Wait, are you talking about weed . . .


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

you - right
friends - wrong


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

mmblz said:


> you - right
> friends - wrong


That's what I thought. I just wanted to make sure. I hate being proved wrong when I think I know what I'm talking about...I end up feeling like :BS


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bobb said:


> That's what I thought. I just wanted to make sure. I hate being proved wrong when I think I know what I'm talking about...I end up feeling like :BS


But they do put worms in Wendys burgers to make them more juicey. :r


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> But they do put worms in Wendys burgers to make them more juicey. :r


THATS what that extra flavor is :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Now if you had asked about these....


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

How does this rumor persists? I have never heard it until I joined CS, but I am amazed how it keeps cropping up.

No ISOMs do not contain weed, nor are they rolled on the thighs of nubile virgins. The contain Tobacco and are rolled but scruffy toothless men with national healthcare and no dental.

Weee!

Erik


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

The Bruce said:


> nor are they rolled on the thighs of nubile virgins.
> Erik


OH gawd another fantasy down the drain.... :hn


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> But they do put worms in Wendys burgers to make them more juicey. :r


I thought it was human fingers, or is that just in the chili?:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

No 

Definately not pot, its lithium ! :r


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Bobb said:


> I know I am about to look like a *HUGE* idiot here, but since my search thru CS found nothing...I have to ask this question. A lot of my friends say that Cuban cigars have pot in them, and that is why they are illegal. I say that's not true...that a cigar is made of ONLY tobaco and natural gum to hold the tip closed no matter what country they are from, and they only are illegal because we do not support trade with Cuba. Am I right, or is there some truth to this myth (I remember telling people they had pot in them when I was a kid 'cuz that's what I was told.) I am 99.9% sure I am right, but I am also willing to admit that I am wrong.


Your friends need to take a history class.


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

That's why I love em! :r


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

most of the higher end sticks still have pot in them, but the blend has been weaker since about 1995. otherwise no one would have any interest in them.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd pay an extra $50 a box if they did.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'd pay an extra $50 a box if they did.


:r cigars would certainly get a lot popular methinks.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

hmmmm, what do you think would happen to this forum if potted cigars were for sale...could you begin to imagine the posts? 

Mannnnnnnnnnnnn, heeeyyyyyyyyyyy, duuuuuuudess...theeeseee aarrre nicccccceeee....heyy, anyone got some leftover pizza, man???


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> hmmmm, what do you think would happen to this forum if potted cigars were for sale...could you begin to imagine the posts?
> 
> Mannnnnnnnnnnnn, heeeyyyyyyyyyyy, duuuuuuudess...theeeseee aarrre nicccccceeee....heyy, anyone got some leftover pizza, man???


 :r :r

Duuuuuuuude, thats sweeeeeet...Wait a minute...what are we talking about?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Final score is...Bob 1- Bobs buds 0...and no you did'nt have to ask,you were right...Dave


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I wasn't one of those friends who stated "pot in cubans", if there was I would have failed many a piss test in the past.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'd pay an extra $50 a box if they did.


:tpd: :w

It amazes me that some people have no idea of the embargo or why it was put into place. Do schools not teach this anymore? 

:ms NCRM


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: :w
> 
> It amazes me that some people have no idea of the embargo or why it was put into place. Do schools not teach this anymore?
> 
> :ms NCRM


I think it is now called ancient history....

Drifty the Gypsy
_Who is old enough to remember air raid drills in school when you were worried the evil communists were going to drop the bomb on your school. Draw the shades to make the room dark, crawl under your desk and kiss youer a$$ good bye_


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I think it is now called ancient history....


But it is still American history. They teach about the 1700's revolution, why not the 1960's?

:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> _Who is old enough to remember air raid drills in school when you were worried the evil communists were going to drop the bomb on your school. Draw the shades to make the room dark, crawl under your desk and kiss youer a$$ good bye_


I do, I do!! Yup, that desk was sturdy! Would have provided plenty of protection from an Atomic Bomb.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats the funniest shit ive ever heard..If anything, they have Heroin in them cuz they are addicting as hell..:r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I know I am about to look like a *HUGE* idiot here, but since my search thru CS found nothing...I have to ask this question. A lot of my friends say that Cuban cigars have pot in them, and that is why they are illegal. Is that true?





Da Klugs said:


> Hell yes it's true. Why do you think I buy sooo many!


Alright Dave! :r


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Must be true because I usually wish I had a roach clip.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

One of the more interesting articles in Cigar Magaizne from a few months back explains the cuban mystique. They attribute it to the high level of lithium present in Cuban soil (hence, you can grow cuban seeds in the Dr and other places but not duplicate the taste and the effect). Makes sense to me!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Must be true because I usually wish I had a roach clip.


I keep some hemostats in my herfidor, ya never know when ya goin to need them :w


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: :w
> 
> It amazes me that some people have no idea of the embargo or why it was put into place. Do schools not teach this anymore?
> 
> :ms NCRM


I think it was reduced down to a single sentence in most books (like everything else of importance).

Cuban Cigars are illegal in the United States due to an embargo imposed by some now deceased president.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

This is an amusing thread (not to make fun of anyone!)
If they had a trace of pot in them, they wouldn't be allowed to sell them anywhere in th world, not just the US. (ok, maybe Amsterdam...)


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

OK, so what about the Havana Club rum? What do the Cubans put in that so we can't buy it in America?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Teninx said:


> OK, so what about the Havana Club rum? What do the Cubans put in that so we can't buy it in America?


The embargo is for _every _ product produced in Cuba, not just cigars.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Teninx said:


> OK, so what about the Havana Club rum? What do the Cubans put in that so we can't buy it in America?


I'm pretty sure that is pure THC my friend. :w

I'm glad you can all have a laugh at my expence...That's the last time I ask anything around here!!! (j/k)


----------

